# How to breed pigeons



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Need some help,i'm kinda new to pigeons.i bought 2 pairs of blue bars last month and i want them to lay eggs but nothing happens.they sometimes making out and always together.i dont know what i'm gonna do next.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

you have a bowl for there nest?
what are you using for there nest?
what you feeding them?

if you look on my video you see alot of pigeon video go take a look at it.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes they have nest.the nest i use is dry grass.when i first bought them i feed them some breeding mix,but nothing happens.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

need some help here...


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

give them time. it will come. dont bother them to much. =D
just feed them and give them drink. just give them time like i say


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you bought true pairs..meaning if they are hen and cock and have paird up..they should not take too long.. they need time to get used to the new place.. if they are not true pairs..or have not paired up and you do indeed have two cocks and two hens..it will take longer for them to choose their mate..and get down to business.. so not much you can do but wait and watch... age is a factor as well.. if they under 5 or 6 months of age..they are not mature enough yet.


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> If you bought true pairs..meaning if they are hen and cock and have paird up..they should not take too long.. they need time to get used to the new place.. if they are not true pairs..or have not paired up and you do indeed have two cocks and two hens..it will take longer for them to choose their mate..and get down to business.. so not much you can do but wait and watch... age is a factor as well.. if they under 5 or 6 months of age..they are not mature enough yet.


When i bought them the hen has a ring with 2008 in it but the cock doesn't have one.And another question is it possible that a pigeons body is small?Last week i bought a pigeon that has a checker and white feathers but it was small do.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would let them get settled into they new home and just let them be it may take from 1 to 6 months. They will work it out in their time not yours.


----------

